# Aiming For Aga Khan University MBBS Programme, 2017. I Need Some Advice.



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Greetings all,

I am grateful to have found this forum; it's truly a huge source of support. This is my first post here, and I hope to be a positive contributing member of the community. This may be long a read, so thank you for taking out your time to read this. 

I am aiming for Aga Khan University first and foremost. From an academic perspective, I believe I have a firm footing there. In my O-Levels, I got 7 A*s and 2 As, with A*s in all three sciences, Maths, Pakistan Studies, English Language, and English Literature. Currently, I'm doing my A-Levels during which I have also performed well in school, getting A*s and As. I will sitting for my A-Level exams in May and aim to get 3 A*s or at least 2 A*s and 1 A (in all of these, A* = 90% and A = 85% as per IBCC equivalance for those unaware of that). I will also be sitting for the SAT Subject Tests of Biology, Chemistry, and Physics in May, and by the looks of it, I'll inshaAllah get a great score there too. Then I'll exert myself entirely in the summers and prepare for the Aga Khan test and MCAT. I am very hopeful and confident that I can and will, inshaAllah, earn great scores in all of these tests. However, my extracurriculars are a problem, or so I feel, which is why I'm writing this. I am into music and writing and have participated in events here and there, gotten council positions pertaining to these two, had my writings and poems published in my school magazine (and I'm trying to have some published here and there online), have a Youtube channel where I post guitar covers, and that's pretty much it. I've spent my time studying and developing as an individual at home by my passion of music, writing, philosophy, sociology, religious studies, medicine, science, and so on. However, I have done little that involves getting out into the public. My simple question is, will this be a hindrance in my chances of admission into Aga Khan if I get to the interview stage, despite that I get great results and am strong from an academic perspective? Assuming that I not only pass the Aga Khan admission test, but pass it with an exceptional score, inshaAllah, and have a strong SAT-II (around 2200), O-Levels (7 A*s and 2 As), A-Levels (3 A*s or 2 A*s and 1 A), and MCAT (950-1000 something) grades and scores, as well as academic achivements and awards, will this lack of extracurriculars be an issue? I understand that no one truly knows what they expect, but if anyone has any opinion on this, I would really appreciate it.

Thank you.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Let me be the first to Welcome you to this site! Hopefully you stay with us for a while! Please read the rules!

Now concerning your problem,
I myself am preparing for the SAT 2 this may btw! Howz your preparation going? I don't think your extra curricular activities will be that much of an issue tbh, I mean the main thing all Colleges look at are your academic results, which in your case are amazing! But if its that concerning then id say pick up an activity or two during the summer! Also I think Work experience would be another great thing that they might look at! For example, I have 4 weeks worth work experience in a hospital by shadowing a doctor! so basically stuff like that!

But really I think your extra activities are enough! they are fantastic and you should hopefully get in! 
If you have anymore questions, feel free to message me!
Also how are you preparing for the MCAT?? I'm thinking of doing that aswell


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hmm,
I'm doing the SAT 2 in May so I'm nervous for that! There is soo much to study! Also best of luck with your A levels and the AKU entry test!
yea I'm not gonna join any academies either, since I think I myself am also a self studier, I do have the fsc books so ill start going through them once I'm done with the SAT 2.
Plus not to mention the fact that it will be hard for me to adjust in a Pakistani school environment!


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Hey why can't I see my reply to this thread? 

Anyway, yes there sure is, and thank you very much. Best of luck to you too for your endeavors! Are you applying to Aga Khan though? And yeah self studying is great. Indeed, adjusting in that environment is a pain. I actually never managed to adjust in the school environment myself, even though I was born here. Pehrpas it's bad luck for me, but I never found a decent group of friends that did include misogynistic backward minded people who had nothing to talk about except girls, cars, and other teenage stuff, with little to no genuine interest in science. This is partly why I want to get into Aga Khan where I hope the environment would be much better due to the strict filteration they put the candidates through during admissions.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

I was thinking of applying to it actually! What are the admission requirements? Ive looked at their website but they are updating it for 2017-18 year.
Also are you only applying to Aga Khan or any other medical college? Are you gonna apply for local or overseas seat?

Hmm, I dunno why you cant see your posts, ill check it out!


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Ah okay. Admission requirements are normally passing their own entry test and SAT II too I think if you're applying as overseas, and also then clearing the interview, with of course good GCE results or highschool etc. as always for any university. I'll be applying to Aga Khan first and foremost then I'll consider CMH, FMH, etc. And as local of course. I don't have any other nationality.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

ah ok I see! Cool! I might consider Aga khan! but to be honest ive looked at their sample questions, I just don't get them  Also I'm doing the SAT 2 but I believe they also require the SAT 1 for foreign seat, not to mention the ridiculous fees for over seas students!
For me, my priority is Shifa, CMH, and Shalamar! 
Also I'm an Irish national so I can apply both for the local and foreign seat!


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

You're right, I have the 2016 programme information booklet that they had on their site a while back and it does say that SAT I is required. And yeah that would be splendid, good priorities. My back up are those which are in Lahore so CMH it is for me if no Aga Khan. So if all else fails for Aga Khan, looks like we'll be meeting in CMH then God willing! XD All the best brother, thanks for your input.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hahaha yea! Ill be looking forward to that if that happens! No problem and thank you for helping me aswell! Hope to see you around the forums again friend!


----------



## lostinlife (Nov 15, 2015)

Dont worry about your extracurriculars. Worry about the entrance test. They only pick 400 students out of many thousands that apply for the interview. Many talented students get left behind in the entrance test. Your aim should be purely to clear the entry test right now. In the interviews they ask you a lot more than just your extracurriculars. Best of luck!


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Thank you lostinlife for the advice. I shall do as you've said.  Thanks! Good luck to you too.


----------



## SIAK (Jun 6, 2017)

Can anyone please tell how to prep for math and science section of aga khan entry test?


----------



## minahilsikander98 (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm going through my Alevels course and the Sat books


----------



## minahilsikander98 (Jun 20, 2017)

One of my seniors who got into aku last year suggested to do SAT 1 MATHS for the maths section


----------

